# Looking for a black lab pup



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I am looking for anyone who is, or knows someone who is, breeding black labs. I will either be training her myself or having her trained for waterfowl, so I was looking for a lab with a good background and potential. I recently lost my lab I was working on training due to being hit by a car. I am located in NE Ohio if you know anyone up this way, I would appreciate it.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

there is a guy over by toledo that raises and trains what your looking for.i think he can be found on birdhuntingdogs.com


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

why does it have to be black ??? call cris akin hes one of the best


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

It doesnt have to be black I guess, but my last 3 were black.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a couple here at my work that are selling Labs. I dont think they have much of a background in retrieving but it sounds like you know how to train so it shouldnt be much of a problem. I know they have all there shots and dew claws. I think they only want $150 for a pup. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

